# Gypsy vanner in the mediteranean



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Horses can adapt to any climate. They're pretty versatile.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

You would probably need to clip him and braid his mane if it's to long and heavy. It will be ideal for him to have lots of shade in those hot days also. My employer has a Gipsy Vanner in Romania and from what I've seen he did absolutely wonderful in winter but now he has more problems with the heat than the other horses. If outside is hot and he is kept in a poorly ventilated barn he is completely wet while the other horses are just fine. Outside he prefers to stay in his run in shelter. 
We clipped him a month and a half ago and his coat is almost the same as it was before the clipping. 

So he will probably adapt to the mediteranean conditions but you need to help him a bit to make his life easier.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

If he's coming from another mild climate, he'll do just fine. If coming into severely hot weather, from a cold climate, then you'll need to watch him as he gets used to it and make sure he doesn't overheat.

Gypsies do very well here in often 120 degrees.

And remember, unless registered in the Vanner registry, Gypsies are _not_ Gypsy Vanners. Comparitively few are. Most do not call them 'vanners'. It was a name made up by a person in America, who started a registry called Vanner. The vast majority across the world, call them Gypsy Horses,Cobs or Tinkers. 

Where is your new horse coming from? Be careful when choosing your new horse. Many very poor quality Gypsies and some even mixes, are being sent by the truck-load, into European countries now, for resale.

Lizzie


----------



## frabala (May 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies ! 
So it won’t be so difficult as I thought and the problems from hot weather can be hundled.
The horse will come from Bulgaria ,Varna ,a city near Black Sea .The climate is close enough to ours except the snow in the winter .Horse’s parents came from Holland and as I can see they are in perfect condition in Bulgaria.
I was just wondering why there are no Tinker horses in Greece , and some people told me that they develop skin problems because of the Greek weather..


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Gypsies are found all over the world and in many climates. Like any other breed, some might have skin problems, but it probably wouldn't be from the weather. Feather, as in all feathered breeds, needs constant attention, so they do not get problems, such as scratches and CPL. Make sure you have a vet check before purchase and that the vet is thoroughly aquainted with CPL. Most vets are not.

I've seen some scam 'Gypsy Vanner' ads from Bulgaria, so be careful where you plonk your money. Do you know the breeders and/or the background of the horse you are considering? 

Lizzie


----------



## frabala (May 18, 2012)

I'll keep all that in mind...Thank you . I''ll go there personaly to find out ,but as I allready know it's a big farm ,well known, in Varna.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

So glad you will be able to visit. Have you already a horse in mind? Any pics?

Lizzie


----------



## frabala (May 18, 2012)

Well I haven't pic any, I want to see them all first but here are some pics from the family! Tell me what you think!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

I didn't knew that there were people in Bulgaria that sells Gypsy Horses. We imported our Gypsy from France so it would have been easier to import a horse from Bulgaria to Romania than from France. Good luck with your purchase! Hope it will work well for you.


----------



## frabala (May 18, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Hard to tell much from the pics, but they look nice enough don't they. And it's nice to see they are all under saddle and doing something. Do you know what breeding they are?

Lizzie


----------



## frabala (May 18, 2012)

Yes they look nice ...By "breeding" you mean like family tree ? If so I don't know exactly but they told me that they all have their certificates , family tree ,passports ... of course I have to go and see them , horses and papers.
Any advices wellcome 

..and one more pic


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Are you considering a horse already under saddle (older) or a colt/filly?

Have they a website?

Lizzie


----------



## frabala (May 18, 2012)

My intention is a couple about 3-4 years old but it depends of what I will find there.

There is a site but only in bulgarian language

http://tinker-bg.com/


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmm. Interesting. It seems they breed Minis and many other breeds. I see only one Gypsy stallion, but no Gypsy mares. Are there any Gypsy mares on their website?

If not, are they just breeding crosses?

Lizzie


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

From what I've seen they have some photos with the Gypsies. I would think that they have more Gypsy horses than that stallion. From the photos some of them look quite nice but I don't like the way they advertise their horses. I would like to see some nice photos with them. The lady that my employer bought Rafael had a lot of nice photos with every horse, the site was very organized and up to date, and the horses seemed well cared for. I would certainly buy of horse from someone that has a nice site and nice photos with all the horses well groomed than from someone that has just a few photos without any information about them . But if you go to see the horses yourself it should be ok.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

The problem is - as I see it anyway, is that it could be friends with Gypsies they are all riding with in the pics. If one is breeding, then the mares are just as important as the sire and pics and background should be posted. 

Lizzie


----------



## frabala (May 18, 2012)

I feel the same with you..Though if I'll find something intersting there it would be a good opportunity for me to eventually do this.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

They quite well might have several quality Gypsies, which they breed, but have just not updated their website. However, I would find that unusual.

If you decide upon a horse while there, you should ask for a copy of the pedigree and make sure the horses have been DNA'd to the sires/dams, stated. They should probably be registered with some registry and there is also a very good, world wide DNA data base for the breed now. 

If it is an older horse you decide upon, make sure you check under the feather, behind each fetlock, for signs of problems and/or CPL. You can get information on that, here...

Chronic Progressive Lymphedema

Lizzie


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

A major US importer and breeder of Gypsy Vanners is in Texas (it gets pretty hot in Texas), and I am sure they do just fine in warmer climates, like any draft breed would in the southern US.


----------



## frabala (May 18, 2012)

Well, when I made a call asking for more photos from the specific horses they sell , they told me that there are so many horses that it's impossible for me not to choose and that it's not easy for them to make photos for 40 horses.There are 3 foals up to 1 year old and they are expecting births in the next months.Of course they don't mean crosses ,they talked about very good pedigrees and blood lines but if I don't visit them everything they say are only words.
I red about cpl problems when you firtst mentioned it and as I can see,it's a very hard disease, and diagnosis, can be only foun by visual examination isn't that right?Or blood examinationcan or something would be necessary?I have to find a vet I can trust there to be with me.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmm. Odd. They are obviously in the racing business. I would think an enormously large stable as this, would post pics of all their horses and that of foals. 

Plenty of people in horses, with a large number of animals and who sell offspring, have pics of their stallions and mares, plus the pedigrees. I see they have pedigrees of some of their Thoroughbreds but none of their Gypsies or even pics of their Gypsy mares.

Lizzie


----------



## frabala (May 18, 2012)

Yes you are right .. I'm always keep looking for breeders in close countries..Italy would be easy for me ... or Romania..


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

We don't have Gypsy breeders in Romania. The breed is becoming more popular day by day but nobody is breeding them yet. Last year when I was searching for a Gypsy for sale I found a person that was selling 2 mares and one colt or filly but nothing spectacular. The horses were not well cared for and I'm sure that they were a very low quality. The only possibility that I found was importing one from another country. I searched for breeders in France, Germany, Spain and Netherlands. I found a breeder in France and I was really impressed by her site and horses. She has photos with all the horses that were put to sale, and she has around 50 - 70 horses. If you have a Facebook account you can take a look at the horses that she's selling. https://www.facebook.com/corinne.eisele


----------



## frabala (May 18, 2012)

Wow! Wonderful horses indeed !Any suggestions for transportation agents from this country?


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

We just talked to a guy that had a truck and trailer, so not a professional transporter. Is very hard here to find a professional livestock/horse transporter and if you find one is usually an international name that transport horses and is a bit on the expensive side. We payed around 1500 euros for almost/around 3600 km. You should think ahead if you decide to import a horse from such a distance. They want you to have a transport plan, to know exactly when and where do you intend to stop and let the horse rest. The lady that we bought the horse from asked us to tell her at what location we will stop on the road and let the horse rest. So you certainly need a transporter that knows places where you can stop for the night with the horse.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.257640700916309.80851.100000111431660&type=3 This is the horse that we bought from her. We bought the horse from photos and I was the one in charge with buying it. So I was really worried. But he was a sweetheart and still is. Very smart and willing horse without a mean bone in his body. You wouldn't guess he's a stallion if you don't check. He was green broke but well started. Wasn't pushy or scared, just very curios, well socialized and willing. So I would really recommend this breeder.


----------



## frabala (May 18, 2012)

Gorgeous horse! He is so sweet! And with this personality you are very lucky!
For 3600 km only 1500 e?? This is a very good price! The transport plan is difficult to be made..I didn't think that I could find another way to transport them except these professional international agents.. I don't think I can find somenone here in Greece.They asked this price bulgarian agent from Varna to Athens much less km than 3600!The price is doubled with Greek agents.
I found one more site in Italy .They seem serious breeders but I can't see so many choices of horses.Though there are some very cute :
IN VENDITA/FOR SALE


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll see if I can dig up some breeders closer to you, tomorrow.

Lizzie


----------



## frabala (May 18, 2012)

That would be a great help!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Here are a few, but I am not sure exactly where they all are. You could do a search on google, for gypsy vanner, cob, Italy or whatever and see what you find.
Lizzie

Irish Gypsy Horses dei Nobilpazzi
Irish Cob Society Spain
Welkom bij de Tukkerij | Algemene Informatie | De Tukkerij
Beer's Gypsy Horses. Gypsy Cobs-Irish Cobs-Tinker
Tinker, Irish Cobs, Gypsy Cobs and Gypsy Horses in Germany - Gypsy Horse Ranch Germany - bekannt für seine traditionellen und sehr typvollen Irish Cobs / Gypsy Cobs / Traditional Cobs
Velkommen
Tinkerwereld Fotocollage: New & Improved!
Home/kontakt - www.atterupmerino-shamrock-stables.dk
Tinker Bayern
Clononeen Drumshambo
Coloured Gipsy Cobs
Coloured Horses
De Hooghe Waerd
Mustang
Shire Horse and Gypsy Cob? We offered only the best! Shire Horse from Gypsy Cob and Shire Horse yard since 1990
Tinker und Irish Cob - Mooshof
stallheimtun.no
Home - Irish Cob Zucht Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## frabala (May 18, 2012)

Yes of course...for weeks I'm looking for these special horses on internet.Eventually I think that this site from France is the best I can find https://www.facebook.com/corinne.eisele ..So many horses, all of them very beautifull and I think I can handle transportation through Italy.
Thank you all for your help!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Glad you liked the site  I searched for it a lot when I needed. The lady is wonderful, very nice and helpful. Was a pleasure working with her. One thing that I especially liked it was that all the horses had a price. I really like when I see the price listed for every horse. It's a bit hard to ask the price for every horse that you are interested in.Good luck with finding and purchasing the horse. Keep us updated please.


----------



## Diane Aggelidou (Feb 12, 2013)

*hi address of this farm or contact*



frabala said:


> Well I haven't pic any, I want to see them all first but here are some pics from the family! Tell me what you think!Can you send me details of this farm in varna/address & contact details. I am in Alexandroupoli Greece and am trying to find a horse,Di 6976518146
> is it possible to buy one for 500-1000 euro


Hi,can you send me details of address or contact of this farm, I too am in Greece and looking for one of these horses,we are in alexandroupoli so close also to the bulgarian boarder. how do i find info of these horse farm sellers in varner.is it possible to buy for under 1000 euro,di 6976518146 [email protected]


----------



## Diane Aggelidou (Feb 12, 2013)

frabala said:


> Well I haven't pic any, I want to see them all first but here are some pics from the family! Tell me what you think!


just what we are looking for too


----------



## Diane Aggelidou (Feb 12, 2013)

damnedEvans said:


> Glad you liked the site  I searched for it a lot when I needed. The lady is wonderful, very nice and helpful. Was a pleasure working with her. One thing that I especially liked it was that all the horses had a price. I really like when I see the price listed for every horse. It's a bit hard to ask the price for every horse that you are interested in.Good luck with finding and purchasing the horse. Keep us updated please.


anyone have this farm info


----------



## Diane Aggelidou (Feb 12, 2013)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Here are a few, but I am not sure exactly where they all are. You could do a search on google, for gypsy vanner, cob, Italy or whatever and see what you find.
> Lizzie
> 
> Irish Gypsy Horses dei Nobilpazzi
> ...


do you know which is the farm in bulgaria


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

"do you know which is the farm in Bulgaria"

Not sure what you mean. I thought last year, you had already decided upon a farm and were going to visit?

Lizzie


----------



## frabala (May 18, 2012)

Hello there! No Diane Aggelidou is onother person from Greece ,interested in Gipsy horses.She was looking the farm I suggested in Bulgaria,because is very close to her


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

OP - It isnt that hard to transport horses from the UK - Prices are low there now and the Gypsy Cob registry might be able to advise
Home -


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Got it. I would think looking in equine magazines in the area. Google might help. I wouldn't be surprised, that many of the big Gypsy farms in various European countries, also export to almost every other country. I know that Deirdre from Clononeen in the UK, sends horses all over the world.

Lizzie


----------



## Diane Aggelidou (Feb 12, 2013)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Got it. I would think looking in equine magazines in the area. Google might help. I wouldn't be surprised, that many of the big Gypsy farms in various European countries, also export to almost every other country. I know that Deirdre from Clononeen in the UK, sends horses all over the world.
> 
> Lizzie


 you would think easy!considering crisis in UK that they have 100s of these abandonned and cannot find homes!here I am offering home!And if horse rescue charity was to help, I am willing to donate 500-1000 euro for the right horse safe to be sent.


----------



## Diane Aggelidou (Feb 12, 2013)

jaydee said:


> OP - It isnt that hard to transport horses from the UK - Prices are low there now and the Gypsy Cob registry might be able to advise
> Home -


so,i type in google or facebook gypsy cob registry?
Does anyone know who is charge of the UK cob crisis in UK or Ireland,so I could contact them?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

There is nobody, ' in charge' of rescued Gypsies in the UK. Every rescue is different. Sometimes they have Gypsies in and other times, other breeds. Remember also, that most rescues, want to be able to visit, the farm or property on which their rescues will be housed. Remember it is incredibly expensive, to import horses. This will not be paid by the rescue, even if they allow a rescue out of the country. 

If you were in the UK and were able to adopt a rescue, after fulfilling all the necessary requirements, it would be a whole lot easier than even trying to adopt one, to be sent abroad. Also, you would have to sign a statement, that the horse you adopt, would never be used for breeding. 

I still think, your best bet is to do the homework necessary, and find someone on the European continent and purchase a horse. Importing/exporting, is no easy task. There is a ton of paperwork and reliable transportation to be done. Also there will be properly identified quarantine stations, which will be used in the different countries and according to law. 

Find someone who is thoroughly knowledgeable about import/export and of course, who have well bred horses, with a known background, DNA'd to the said parents and all their ducks in a row.

Lizzie


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Diane Aggelidou said:


> so,i type in google or facebook gypsy cob registry?
> Does anyone know who is charge of the UK cob crisis in UK or Ireland,so I could contact them?


 The underlined link 'home' in my last post will or should take you to the UK breed registry
I agree there would be problems trying to adopt a UK horse - though they are getting desperate there now as so many unwanted horses so maybe not so hard as it used to be
As part of the EU its not so hard to move horses to some parts of Europe now - you'd have to check with DEFRA and your own equivalant authority about that sort of thing.


----------

